# Adressbuch - Speicherort



## the snake II (13. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll von einer Festplatte, auf der sich in der einzigen Partition Windows 98 befindet, das Adressbuch von MS Outlook sichern. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass das System so zerschossen ist, dass man von hier aus Windows nicht laden kann.
Nun habe ich die Festplatte über mein Win XP als Slave laufen, um so manuell an die Adressen heran zu kommen. Nur, wo speichert Outlook bzw. wap.exe die Adressen, wenn man sie nicht exportiert?
Ich habe schon probiert, nach der Datei zu suchen, indem ich einen Adressbucheintrag in die Dateisuche unter "Ein Wort oder ein Begriff innerhalb der Datei" eingab, das führte jedoch zu keinem Erfolg.

Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Dr Dau (14. April 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal in C:\Windows\Profiles\BENUTZERNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\Adress Book\ nach der **.wab *Datei.

Ach ja, und es heisst nicht wa*p*.exe, sondern wa*b*.exe. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## the snake II (15. April 2006)

Danke. Da war eine wab Datei. Allerdings war die leer. Wohl keine Adressen da gewesen. Komisch. Aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Dr Dau (15. April 2006)

Was mir noch einfällt.....
Outlook oder Outlook Express?
Bei Outlook Express ist es eine *.wab, bei Outlook hat die Datei eine andere Endung..... ich meine *.pst.


----------

